# What is best policy for t-shirt selling?



## mery (Feb 4, 2016)

What is best marketing policy for t-shirt marketing? SEO? Facebook? other?


----------



## bbtshirt14 (Dec 17, 2015)

I am new into the tshirt business also, but I have found word of mouth to be the best. I am using instagram and facebook, but I have received so much work by just talking to people and businesses. I have an employee just send emails out to business around me and I have done well with that also. Hope that helps.


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

I agree with you Brad. People buy from people they know and trust. Word of mouth is very valuable. Your idea to have an employee send out emails to the businesses around you is a good one.


----------



## lil lime designs (Feb 12, 2016)

Word of mouth is great


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Have everyone wear your designs and make it clear on the shirts where the shirts came from like including a QR code and other contact information.


----------



## ChinaDivision (Dec 30, 2015)

I think the best is your design NOT any other else. Just focus on your design and give customers good products. A good customer service and return policy is also important.


----------



## sindhu g n (Feb 9, 2016)

social media.


----------



## David09 (Oct 2, 2015)

First thing is the best designs which attract the customer without saying a word . Now about the marketing there are many many types of marketing which you can use for market your brand . 1) You can use Facebook Marketing for best results according to my experience many of sales close via facebook many of customers no need to come of your website if you market your stuff along with details on Facebook. 2) You can use instagram as a very useful marketing tool . 3) Newsletters is also a good marketing tool to aware your clients about your product and all goods . 4) S.E.O is just better for up ranking your brand name and website .


----------



## aldorabancroft (Nov 18, 2014)

mery said:


> What is best marketing policy for t-shirt marketing? SEO? Facebook? other?


For me its all. Nowadays just one way is not enough to promotion. You need to do all those thing which will help to you. Just need to define priority activities. As for me I am doing Social media because nowadays there's big market for t-shirt. You can make your own facebook page for your brand. Also you can post in various clothing groups on social media.


----------



## brandonlaura (Dec 26, 2015)

Facebook is the best option


----------



## rklovestruck (May 1, 2015)

This depends on a bunch of factors. 

1. First, are your tshirt designs desirable? Something you may like or may find funny might not be worth purchasing for someone else. I think well designed art with a specific niche works best (for example: religious shirts, sport teams shirts, and pets/animal shirts are big sellers).

2. Do you have a reliable and smartly designed website where people can buy your garments? If not, invest in one! This is one way to build SEO and sell, sell, sell.

3. How much do you want to spend on marketing? If you have a ton of marketing funds then hire someone to help promote your company. They will know the different avenues to try. If you don't have money then use free or cheap things like social media, post cards, word of mouth, family and friends, etc.


----------



## maxfulcrum (Feb 23, 2016)

I'm also new to the industry but have found that of all the options you mentioned, facebook is the best avenue to go down. You can target an intimate and direct audience right around you in the people that you know and from there organically grow it to a larger audience. It also really helps to just have your product on hand with you and literally show it to people and ask for their honest feedback. Don't take criticism personally, but instead try to get an overall consensus from people to decide if your products need to be modified or maybe entirely dropped! If you have a budget to spend, you can go down some SEO routes or use other paid services, but i recommend against this as SEO is really saturated and requires some serious spend to be effective. 

hope this helps.


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

What works for others may not work for you. You have to find your way through and see what works. For some facebook may be enough. Others may put signs throughout their city while its a fail and horrible investment for others. You have to think it through. Who are your marketing, such as adults children or youth? High end customers, or low end. Not everyone cares for shirts or wants to waste money on having shirts made. If retailing, what makes your designs different catchy and why would people want to buy yours when they can just go to the mall or any store? I just tell you what i've been through in my years. All my business really comes through by word of mouth. I dont like business cards as most throw them away. I use to put up signs id print and really not much came out of it. I printed shirts for myself one and didnt see anything either. I've worked in marketing and one thing i have found to be successful is person to person marketing. People want to know you, know your legit, see your quality and know your place of business so that you dont run off with money etc. I have known many that facebook works for them. I hate facebook and think its the lamest thing ever to exist but thats me. At the end i get enough business to keep up with my demand that im able to put out for the time being until i can grow more. You dont want more on your plate than you can eat because when you cant turn in on time. And when you cant live up to your expectations then pretty much then you've fallen apart until you get back on track. Hope this advice was helpful.


----------



## aldorabancroft (Nov 18, 2014)

rklovestruck said:


> 2. Do you have a reliable and smartly designed website where people can buy your garments? If not, invest in one! This is one way to build SEO and sell, sell, sell.


We can sell t-shirt if we don't have website. Nowadays whatsapp is big thing for non website owner. I have seen many people who do not have website and still they are earning much better than website owner.


----------



## SwaintaN (Feb 25, 2016)

We are new and upcoming.. Our company has done many other things, but recently it seems to be turning to shirts n decals.. 

Our advertising for a small business is word of mouth.. Also do not forget craigslist is free to advertise on there too.. 

Hope it helps!


----------



## fazzzio86 (Dec 13, 2015)

Check out www.fazaricouture.com


----------



## Green Mailer (Mar 6, 2015)

fazzzio86 said:


> Check out www.fazaricouture.com


Cool site and designs. Best of luck. 

How do you like shopify?


----------



## FATTTEES (Mar 1, 2016)

When I first Started I really thought I had all of my Ducks in a row but the Longer I Market Shirts the More I realize I have to Learn.
1) Design Design and Design
2) Functional Clean Website I Use Shopify
3) Sell at as many Events as Possible I have seen a friend of mine sell 600 plus Shirts on a One Day Event. Make Sure that every Shirt has a Hang Tag with all your info. We use a Full Color front and Back Business Card Size Tag that has been hole punched to be used with a garment tag. Make sure that all info drives them to your Website.
4) SEO is also Huge because if they can't find you they can't buy from you.


----------



## anoclothingco (Feb 16, 2016)

You can also look into Facebook ads. Targeting them locally can serve as a reinforcement to word of mouth. Generally seeing a business twice or three times from different sources builds a lot of trust. 

Facebook ads can become pretty pricey, but you can always see how well your ROI works out by spending $20.


----------



## prathap (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi there

You cannot just say that there is the best marketing strategies for any kind of business .
if you promote your business through social networking site then it creates the awareness about your company , 

seo gives you Google ranking , you can also promote it by placing banners , by pham plates u can also give advertisement in paper and television etc...


----------

